# Full Moon Bat Lanterns



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

I came across this idea on one of my favorite blogs, Creepy Cupcakes. It's fast, simple, and inexpensive and the perfect mood lighting for an outdoor halloween party ... I am off to Michaels to see if I can find the same deal. I know I've seen bigger versions of the lanterns for sale at Ikea, so I may make a trip to pick some of those up as well.

http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is a very cool idea, that would be great for a halloween party.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link.

That's similar to what I helped a friend do when decorating for his AMVET post's Halloween party, except we turned the (18" I think) paper lanterns into jack-o-lanterns - ridiculously easy. The paper lanterns already were there, so we just stuck in orange light bulbs from a 99 cent store (two for 99 cents), cut out eyes, nose and mouth shapes from black construction paper, and stuck them on. Looked pretty darn good for an impromptu job - I'll post one or two photos when I get a chance.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great idea and job!


----------



## guitargal (Jul 31, 2009)

Cassie,

Did you have any luck finding the yellow paper lanterns? I went to Michael's (Central Florida area) over the weekend but had no luck. Just wondered if you had more luck.....


----------



## guitargal (Jul 31, 2009)

Cassie,

Did you have any luck finding the yellow paper lanterns? I went to Michael's (Central Florida area) over the weekend but had no luck. Just wondered if you managed to find any.


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope, and I checked two different Michaels. BUT Oriental trading co has some similar white round lanterns 12 for 13.99 and there are some really good reviews about them, so I am going to try them out.

See them here: http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/browse/processRequest.do?requestURI=processProductsCatalog&sku=3/2010

Also, I got an email from Oriental Trading for 15% off and free shipping on orders of $49 or more by using the code WCX8304 during check out. I just ended up ordering some more party supplies at the same time to reach the $49 minimum order


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

oriental trading also has lighted spider lanterns.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's a direct link to the original article so you don't have to hunt around:
http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/2009/07/2-bat-lantern-project.html


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

cool idea Scott Z


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry, I finally uploaded the photo of the pumpkin lantern I mentioned previously - very similar idea, and very easy to put together. Here in LA, I saw that IKEA was selling round paper lanterns for around $5 or $6, depending on size. The lantern in the photo is white with an orange bulb from 99 cent store. The face is black construction paper taped to the outside.


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

Very cool variation! 

The lanterns I got from oriental trading post have a closed bottom, so I just put a small battery operated tea light in the bottom of the lantern prior to hanging. How did you hang the light in the lantern? Could you post a pic of the light you used?

Thanks!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't have a picture handy, but I'll see if I can get one. The lanterns were already in place, it was just a spur of the moment decision to decorate them that way for the party (I think there were 8 of them). The lanterns are pretty light, so I suspect they were just hanging by the electrical cord. The ones I saw at IKEA looked like they came with the electrical cord - some paper lanterns that you can order online don't.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Big lots has some I got skeleton hands.they operate off of batteries.


----------

